# Game Terrain™



## jasoncg1971 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Gares Designs & Creations is now a fully licensed distributor of Hirst Arts Castlemolds® offering war gamers and model builders pieces and sets for their gaming needs. Our "Game Terrain™" pieces and sets can be built to plan or by anyway that you find useful or imaginative for your gaming and modeling adventures. Themes available, range from Sci-Fi to Gothic, either unassembled or pre-built. 










Every piece and set that's sold are made by hand in the best dental plaster available for strength, durability and to retain the fine details after countless castings. 

After casting is done, each piece is thoroughly dried, inspected, counted, sorted and stored in a dry place. Most sets start at $1.99 USD and go up from there.
For more information, or to order, please visit the Gares Designs & Creations  website. *


----------

